# Confused...



## k-pie (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, I had my baseline scan today & the nurse informed me that I had polycystic ovaries. I'm mighty confused as there has never been any mention of this being a possibility before. I have no symptoms, my periods are regular & I've had 3 day 21 blood tests showing I ovulate. I'm not really sure if this will have affected our chances of conceiving in the past or make any difference to our chances of success now. Any ideas?

Kate x


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Kate

I wouldn't worry too much.  Nurse thought one of my ovaries was slightly polycistic.  

If you've had no symptons & ovulate natrually then i don't think this will affect your chances.

If might be worth having a drs appointment to have a quick chat to reassure you.

GOod luck

jen
x


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Kate, 
I had exactly the same results as you - I seem to ovulate OK and have regular periods, but scan showed polycystic ovaries. My doc said that not everyone with polycycstic ovaries actually has Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome (PCOS) which generally shows other symptoms as well. 

Hope this helps.

KG x


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Kate,

The best advise I can give is go and have a chat with your doc and get them to advise on  . I have PCOS and am having IUI so even if you do have this there is still hope!
  
Good Luck
Emma xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Kate

I just wanted to say I have quite severe POCS and i have had two cycles of IUI, both with a BFP result.  Please dont let it think it will ruin your chances.

Jo
x


----------



## vixen1 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Kate - I'm in a very similar position. I was told the other day that I have Polycystic ovaries but I ovulate regularly too. I do however have other symptoms (ie hirsutism, acne and night sweats - does that count as the syndrome??). My specialist said that it can actually increase your success with IVF and IUI as apparently it's easier to get you to produce enough folicles. Good luck! xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi All!

Kate, the same thing happened to me. I found out at the baseline scan for my second IUI last year that both my ovaries very polycystic. We had been ttc for 7 years and it hadn't been spotted before, even though I had had lots and lots of scans over the years. I don't have any other symptoms either, other than being unable to conceive (I have also had 3 miscarriages). My consultant prescribed me Metformin and then on my next (3rd) IUI I fell pg with twins! 

I would talk to your doctor and see what he/she advises - Metformin & IUI worked for me after 7 years (big time!)

Good luck!

Liz
x


----------



## k-pie (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies girls,

I'm in for insemination tomorrow & if that doesn't work I'll ask our consultant about metformin.

Katex


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Just wanted to say GOOD LUCK k-pie, fingers crossed your insemination goes well and a BFP is waiting just round the corner for you          

Sam xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

GOOD LUCK KATE!!

Liz
x​


----------

